# Medicare secondary posting for OA 23



## krase72 (May 21, 2018)

I am unsure of how to post some of these Medicare Secondary remits at times. Such as those that have a coins due of lets say $10.03 and billed to Medicare Secondary but Medicare states OA 23 on this and shows $0 under patient responsibility do we then write off the balance of $10.03 with the code of OA 23?

Thanks


----------

